# Baitcaster vs spinning for throwing lures in the surf



## dcs12345 (May 1, 2014)

What type of reels do yall prefer for throwing topwaters and soft plastics while wading in the surf, baitcasters or spinning?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Bait Caster for long poles and trout.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

I waded the surf on Saturday with a very light spinning setup for the first time on Saturday, throwing soft plastics and topwater, and there is a high likelihood that my baitcasting rods and reels will stay on the storage rack permanently.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Baitcaster for lures or anything I have to "work" and egg beater for popping corks.


----------



## dcs12345 (May 1, 2014)

223AI said:


> I waded the surf on Saturday with a very light spinning setup for the first time on Saturday, throwing soft plastics and topwater, and there is a high likelihood that my baitcasting rods and reels will stay on the storage rack permanently.


I really enjoy using ultra light spinning setups for whiting.

I have a lot more experience with spinning reels than baitcast, but I have alway wanted to get better....just don't know if the surf is the best place to improve my casting skills with all the wind. Right now I am thinking about picking up either a Lews BB1 or a shimano stadic.

A couple of weeks back I was really thinking about getting a 9 or 10 wt fly rod and learning to fly fish...but I don't think I am that much a glutton for punishment.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

justletmein said:


> Baitcaster for lures or anything I have to "work" and egg beater for popping corks.


X2
I also like to use the spinning reel for lighter jigheads/plastics if the wind is a factor. A longer rod is also a must IMO. 7ft preferably.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Baitcaster for tops and tails but I prefer a spinning setup for artificial under a cork.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I love my spinning reels, but when wading the surf there is about a 95% chance that your reel is gonna get dunked. A bait caster will continue to work after being completely submerged under water, although it needs to be broke down and cleaned as soon as you get home. A spinning reel will gum up almost instantly after being dunked, unless you pay top dollar for one that is completely sealed.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

I've dunked by Penn Battle 11 on multiple occasions in the surf although unintentionally of course. Never had any issues with it gumming up or any other issues for that matter. That being said... like Sharkchum said if you use a spinning reel it is most likely you will dunk it at some point. I like both options to be honest. I've used a 7ft rod paired with a penn battle in the surf for years now and never had an issue with the set up. I do bring along a bait caster as well though particularly when I plan on throwing top waters in the surf early in the morning. I find I have more control over top water with bait casters.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

dcs12345 said:


> I really enjoy using ultra light spinning setups for whiting.
> 
> I have a lot more experience with spinning reels than baitcast, but I have alway wanted to get better....just don't know if the surf is the best place to improve my casting skills with all the wind. Right now I am thinking about picking up either a Lews BB1 or a shimano stadic.
> 
> A couple of weeks back I was really thinking about getting a 9 or 10 wt fly rod and learning to fly fish...but I don't think I am that much a glutton for punishment.


I do the fly thing in the surf. It takes a while to master the cast. Fly rods are great for delivering small, realistic, offerings. I've fished side by side with my bait caster friends chunking arties and usually do as well or better on the catching. Not just little trout, but trout to 6 pounds.

It's really not punishing. Line management can get interesting with the current and it takes a couple more false casts to pick the line off the water, but after a few times you get the hang of it. I can't bang out casts to the third bar in the wind, but I catch most of my fish in the first and second guts and along the second bar. If you can get it out 50-60 feet in the surf, you are fishing.

Whiting will take a fly in the surf. So will bluefish, jacks, redfish, flounder, pompano. I've yet to get a pompano. Anyhow, since you mentioned using a fly rod, I wanted to put in my 2 cents. I started from scratch in 2013 and the fly rod is about all I use now surf, bay and marsh. The variety of fly patterns available is mind boggling. You can buy them off the shelf or roll your own. On myth is that you need clear water. That isn't true at all. All I fish is upper coast marsh, bay and surf and we know what that can and frequently does look like.

Good luck if you choose a fly set up. Lots of folks on the fly fishing board will help put you in the right direction.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

baitcast


----------



## Show_Me_The_Mahi (Apr 24, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> I love my spinning reels, but when wading the surf there is about a 95% chance that your reel is gonna get dunked. A bait caster will continue to work after being completely submerged under water, although it needs to be broke down and cleaned as soon as you get home. A spinning reel will gum up almost instantly after being dunked, unless you pay top dollar for one that is completely sealed.


I Have 2 shamino sienna spinning reels that are about 5-6 years old. both get dunked every time I hit the surf, about 3-4 times a month. never had a problem with them. spray em off at the car wash when you wash the truck, there ready to go again. and they cost less than $40 @ academy.


----------



## LoneStar832 (Sep 17, 2015)

Baitcast for everything artificial. You could get away with a spinning setup for everything, but the baitcaster gives you ten times the control and feel. Just do your darndest to keep it dry. I use my concept c out there but if it gets anything more than a light salt spray on it my day is done, nothing but backlashes and 20 yard casts after that.:texasflag


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Iâ€™ve been fishing the surf with plugs and plastics for over 30 years and I have used both, but I prefer a bait caster over a spinning reel for two reasons; #1 it stays out of the water better. Because a spinning reel is below the rod it constantly is getting â€œdunkedâ€ #2 a good bait caster will cast farther. If I can cover more ground I will catch more fish. I will and do use a spinning reel especially when it is a strong onshore wind. I like a 7â€™2â€ to 7â€™6â€ medium light power, fast to extra fast action rod in the surf. In the bay 6â€™9â€ to 7â€™ rod with the same power and action. My favorite reel now is a Shimano Core but I am somewhat leery of rough surf days so when it is a little rough I will use a Shimano Calcutta 200 GTB or a spinning reel. I feel that just about any spinning reel that can stand up to saltwater will work. Most of them cast the same the only difference is the retrieve. Now what karstopo said about a fly rod is absolutely true. It is a lot of fun especially on those flat lake like days with offshore or little wind.


----------

